# Avoid these coops!



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

I saw this article and thought it may be helpful to someone.









Why you should NEVER buy a coop from Amazon or Walmart — The Featherbrain


You need a chicken coop for your chickens. You want to buy something that’s perfect for your girls, but that doesn’t break the bank. You’re finding the only coops that are reasonable in price ($100-$400) are from Amazon or Walmart. Will one of these coops suffice? I’m here to tell you, no way – d




www.thefeatherbrain.com


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We tell people on a regular basis not to get those coops. Or they've already got them and we're telling them it won't work. They always argue and don't return. 

All I can say, is for those that didn't listen, poor birds.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> We tell people on a regular basis not to get those coops. Or they've already got them and we're telling them it won't work. They always argue and don't return.
> 
> All I can say, is for those that didn't listen, poor birds.


I was going to buy one from Amazon but then decided if we build our own is cheaper. But then I’m starting to think I should’ve bought one cuz they look way better than mine and looks bigger but I’m still grateful I’ve got a chicken coop. Even my chickens sleep in the run it’s pretty safe so I guess that’s one good thing about it. I’m going to extend the coop though sometime..


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

I divided up my storage building put windows with fans and ventilation for my coop for 7.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> I divided up my storage building put windows with fans and ventilation for my coop for 7.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Those storage buildings make great coops.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Those storage buildings make great coops.


That's what mine is. I've added lots of things but I look forward to never having to mess with the siding or roof.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

My chookens need a mansion now!!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

My coop was made by my dad, since in my last house in Texas they would all get eaten by something, not sure but I would put them in the barn and some would get eaten, so now when we moved we brought the coop here and now I don't have any problems, but still can't take any chances since in my area possums are all over in my yard not to mention all the coyotes I get. I was in my backyard and saw 3 walking around my pen looking for the birds, I scared them away luckily.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's pretty bold to be out there in the daylight looking to go after your birds.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That's pretty bold to be out there in the daylight looking to go after your birds.


Yes, but they would have got my chickens if I wasn't out there, I was outside hanging the bird feeder and saw them.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

I see those little coups at Fleet Farm and can’t imagine any chickens being happy in there besides chicks. That is about all they are good for. Makes me sad to think about adult chickens in those.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's totally on those lying about how many birds can fit in those coops. I wish more people would do their homework before getting them but they are just too gullible.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It's totally on those lying about how many birds can fit in those coops. I wish more people would do their homework before getting them but they are just too gullible.


I’m feeling guilty for having a small coop now


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really would like to see you be able to change that. It would be best for your birds. And there's a good chance that's why the picking is happening.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I really would like to see you be able to change that. It would be best for your birds. And there's a good chance that's why the picking is happening.


Oh my gosh I can’t change it anymore did you see the pictures


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wait are you trying to expand your coop now LC?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She needs to expand it. But says she can't. 

LC, your coop would need to be 12 square feet not counting where their food and water sits. You're not anywhere near that.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> She needs to expand it. But says she can't.
> 
> LC, your coop would need to be 12 square feet not counting where their food and water sits. You're not anywhere near that.


Uhm my coop is 12 square feet


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you including the run?

You know what, do another pic further away from you coop/run. I have an idea on how you might be able to fix some of your issues.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Are you including the run?
> 
> You know what, do another pic further away from you coop/run. I have an idea on how you might be able to fix some of your issues.


No only the coop is 12 square feet and ok


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is no way that is 12 square feet with it all chopped like that with walls and low ceilings. You need to remove that roof and the inside wall of the back portion of the coop area. It will open things a lot more. 

Take that part you're calling a run and make it into part of the coop. You can put the roof up where you have the "run" wire at. 

There's a lot of wasted space there that you can take advantage of. Sit back and look at it. I know you can come up with a fix.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> There is no way that is 12 square feet with it all chopped like that with walls and low ceilings. You need to remove that roof and the inside wall of the back portion of the coop area. It will open things a lot more.
> 
> Take that part you're calling a run and make it into part of the coop. You can put the roof up where you have the "run" wire at.
> 
> There's a lot of wasted space there that you can take advantage of. Sit back and look at it. I know you can come up with a fix.


Can you explain it More clear I don’t understand. You want me to make the coop bigger and the run smaller??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Behind the outside door there is a wall and roof. Remove those. Building a new roof higher where the wire is now. Make the whole area open and higher.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Behind the outside door there is a wall and roof. Remove those. Building a new roof higher where the wire is now. Make the whole area open and higher.


Ok Um save the picture and draw a diagram for me because I don’t get it. I remove the coop wall and the door inside the run and the roof or what??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wish I could. Maybe one of the others can. I know what I see and what would help your birds, it's just so hard to do from here.

What I would do is tear the whole thing out and make that area you have boxed in now all coop. You've got enough open wire areas that it has open air. And if you can carry that front wall over to the left. It can switch things up for them a ton.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I wish I could. Maybe one of the others can. I know what I see and what would help your birds, it's just so hard to do from here.
> 
> What I would do is tear the whole thing out and make that area you have boxed in now all coop. You've got enough open wire areas that it has open air. And if you can carry that front wall over to the left. It can switch things up for them a ton.


Ok so it will basically be a coop/run? The front wall is the wall inside the run with the door right? You want me to move it to the left?? Is where?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes. Make sure there's an open side so they have daylight and fresh air. When the weather calls for it cover the open side with a tarp to keep the wind/cold out.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Yes. Make sure there's an open side so they have daylight and fresh air. When the weather calls for it cover the open side with a tarp to keep the wind/cold out.


Well if I take the wall and the door apart there won’t be like that coop so then in winter won’t they get super cold? And what open side?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Someone on the forum, please draw a coop for LC that would work in that corner. It can't go outside of the footprint.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Someone on the forum, please draw a coop for LC that would work in that corner. It can't go outside of the footprint.


Ok if I take the wall and the door apart the roof would fall? And also in winter it wouldn’t protect them from the wind and stuff right? And it’s hard to take it apart since if you take the wall apart everything else would fall


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tear it all out so it is one big room. You can keep the cold/wind out by attaching clear plastic over the wire.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Tear it all out so it is one big room. You can keep the cold/wind out by attaching clear plastic over the wire.


Idk of that will work because the roof is connected to the other half of the coop and also the ground will also be need to cut in half and removed? And what plastic?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tear all of it out, front, back, sides, top and rebuild making it one bigger room.

Any clear plastic fixed over the wire will work. 

Use you noggin, I know you can.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Tear all of it out, front, back, sides, top and rebuild making it one bigger room.
> 
> Any clear plastic fixed over the wire will work.
> 
> Use you noggin, I know you can.


Just the half of the coop? Also there’s a bottom floor that’s connected to the other half do I cut it in half and take it out or? And also there’s usually huge snowstorms and I put them in the coop and close the door it protects them from wind. If I tear that part they gonna get wind blown on them and I don’t have plastic to cover the wire.. and the water will freeze


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The whole thing. And make the whole thing as tall as the front. This will work better for your birds if you can do this rebuild. 

You can buy plastic. It's available everywhere. You can even use a clear shower curtain. 

Your water is going to freeze anyway so you need to prepare for that no matter what.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> The whole thing. And make the whole thing as tall as the front. This will work better for your birds if you can do this rebuild.
> 
> You can buy plastic. It's available everywhere. You can even use a clear shower curtain.
> 
> Your water is going to freeze anyway so you need to prepare for that no matter what.


I have like 0 skills on how to build..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Who built what you have?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Look at this: Free DIY Chicken Coop You can use pallets and close the opening with 1X4 boards. The construction of this type of coop would be super simple. You can also put movable wall on the front for access to food and water. 

Think it through. I think you can get this. Do you have four feet from the back wall to the front where your coop is now? That's about what you would need for width. Or make the back wall plywood. Which will reduce the depth by a couple of inches. 

Anyway you can get your parents involved in this discussion?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Who built what you have?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Look at this: Free DIY Chicken Coop You can use pallets and close the opening with 1X4 boards. The construction of this type of coop would be super simple. You can also put movable wall on the front for access to food and water.
> 
> Think it through. I think you can get this. Do you have four feet from the back wall to the front where your coop is now? That's about what you would need for width. Or make the back wall plywood. Which will reduce the depth by a couple of inches.
> 
> Anyway you can get your parents involved in this discussion?


Well I told them but they said no because the chickens will be cold from the wind in winter.. u want me to keep the roof like the Link you sent and basically do the same as that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Since you can't get help from others I'm not going to beat you up about this anymore. They have to be willing to listen and if they're not I'm just making you feel bad about it.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Since you can't get help from others I'm not going to beat you up about this anymore. They have to be willing to listen and if they're not I'm just making you feel bad about it.


Ok I wish I can help


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know you do. Knowing that you don't have any backup in this change was important to know.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I know you do. Knowing that you don't have any backup in this change was important to know.


I’m sad now. My chookens are sad  I wish I can give them a better life


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're doing the best you can with what you have.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You're doing the best you can with what you have.


I know they are living their best life even though my coop is smaller it doesn’t mean they aren’t happy their lives are way more better than those in meat industries and farm.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Exactly!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Exactly!


Their the most spoiled chookens haha


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I keep saying they're not just chickens. Those that have never had them don't believe me. But we know and we got the experience of how much more they really are.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I keep saying they're not just chickens. Those that have never had them don't believe me. But we know and we got the experience of how much more they really are.


They are my best friends


----------

